# Who has the right to say being gay is wrong?



## TNCraftyRat (Nov 13, 2013)

My rant was provoked by the video below of kids reactions to gay marriage.






The kids interviewed in this video seem to have more sense than most adults. The kids actually made some good points:
Giving a homosexual(gay/lesbian) couple the same legal rights as a heterosexual(straight) couple but not the title of "Being Married" is not the right, it would be like telling someone that rights of a citizen but they are not and will not be received the same by others as an actual citizen would. Homosexual couples should be allowed to be married just like other couples who are madly in love.
It is not wrong to love someone and no one should be punished for loving others, this includes legal and social punishment. No one can tell you who to love.
No one should have to leave their home and move somewhere they don't want to live just to be able to get married.
The point I wanted to talk about was the point about most a lot of people saying being gay/lesbian in not natural because the couple can not have children. The kids in the video made a good counter to the aguement, some couples(gay or not) do not want to have kids so they don't but no one criticizes them for it. The kids also mentioned adoption. Something the kids would not know much about is that many adult are unable to have kids for various reasons and this fact puts them in the same position as gay people; So if having children is a good reason for gays/lesbians not to be together then wouldn't that also mean that straight individuals who can not have children or choose not to should not be able to be together. Thats just what I have to say for now.


----------



## evander (Jun 30, 2013)

NO ONE has the right to say being gay is wrong. I truly believe people are born gay. They have no more of a choice over who they are attracted to than heterosexuals.

My sister is gay - my family is so fortunate because we all accept her and love her based on who she is as an individual - not based on her sexual preferences. 

I was a surrogate - I originally set out to help a gay couple have a child. It didn't work out - but I believe they deserve to be loving parents too.

I have gay friends - I like them for who they are - to me it is pretty simple.

I wish more people felt the same.


----------



## Juliah456 (Mar 12, 2014)

I can't imagine how I became gay if I wasn't born that way!  Wouldn't change for anything.


----------



## Andyurgay (Jun 10, 2013)

I second the above! Lol I can say for sure I was born gay. Now if only I could figure out how it is I ended up dating a guy... Hahaha


----------



## nanashi7 (Jun 5, 2013)

Andyurgay said:


> I second the above! Lol I can say for sure I was born gay. Now if only I could figure out how it is I ended up dating a guy... Hahaha


I just have to say I never read your name in that light, thought you were Andy Urgay (last name). It gave me a chuckle. 


Anyway. The whole natural argument is a philosophical headache. Do you mean occurring in nature? Homosexuality does. Just read about some monkeys that have foursomes with lesbians and gays to relieve social aggression. Do you mean of nonman-made origins? So then several biological, "natural" beings are not natural. I could go on and on. And the slippery slope argument? ("What about a man wanting to marry a goat, a woman a dog?!?") just as bad. Human-human consent is a nonissue. I guess that means if enough people wanted polygamous marriages I wouldn't give a crap...still doesn't effect me. I also don't understand the sanctity of marriage. We aren't talking forcing religions to be tolerant (west boro proves we won't regulate ideas...), so what sanctity? My moms been married and divorced four times. I've not seen a tax collector come calling red in the face on how she's abused the system. 


The way I've always seen it is as a non-issue. Don't make churches, existing religious ideologies, confirm to the law. Don't make the law conform to religion. Legalize gay marriage, but don't ask churches to preform or support them. That's fine. I don't give a hoot what a bunch of old ladies in silly hats say about my relationships, just the right to be in one with similar governmental and legal rights is sufficient. I guess that's why I have never understood the butthurt.


----------



## TNCraftyRat (Nov 13, 2013)

I can say that I am not lesbian although some times I question that. I have the most loving man in my life and he is the one I want to spend my life with. The thing is I don't like seeing naked men( except for my man) but I do think naked women are more beautiful. Anyway, I feel like being able to love who you want to and openly express that love is a human right. More power to the gays/lesbians out there and always remember the words of Lady Gaga, "I was born this way."



> I just have to say I never read your name in that light, thought you were Andy Urgay (last name). It gave me a chuckle.
> 
> 
> Anyway. The whole natural argument is a philosophical headache. Do you mean occurring in nature? Homosexuality does. Just read about some monkeys that have foursomes with lesbians and gays to relieve social aggression. Do you mean of nonman-made origins? So then several biological, "natural" beings are not natural. I could go on and on. And the slippery slope argument? ("What about a man wanting to marry a goat, a woman a dog?!?") just as bad. Human-human consent is a nonissue. I guess that means if enough people wanted polygamous marriages I wouldn't give a crap...still doesn't effect me. I also don't understand the sanctity of marriage. We aren't talking forcing religions to be tolerant (west boro proves we won't regulate ideas...), so what sanctity? My moms been married and divorced four times. I've not seen a tax collector come calling red in the face on how she's abused the system.
> ...


----------



## Andyurgay (Jun 10, 2013)

Lol Nanashi7 X3 I can see how you would look at it that way. Its actually the name of my tumblr, Andy, ur gay. I guess if you have never been to my tumblr or know my orientation then you guess was pretty good hahalets not forget the gay penguins and dolphins while we're naming names lol I do like to bring up the penguins though because most of them mate for life and there was the study of two male penguins who mated for life, even stole an egg, hatched it and raised it. I might be humanizing the situation but if by chance penguins can feel love as humans do, and I feel they do, then its a pretty good comparison to make since its not just mounting for dominance, fun or what ever reason other animals do it. Or maybe I just like to bring it up because its a cute story haha in either way, its clearly natural and clearly uncontrollable.


----------



## Gannyaan (Dec 7, 2012)

Equal rights for all people regardless of race, ethnicity, gender, sexual orientation.... Why is that so hard for people to apply to all types of situations ? The exact same arguments used by people to discriminate against gay/queer individuals was used by racist bigots in the past... It's all BS and eventually people will see it for what it is.

Look, there are tons of things I don't agree with in this world, but do I try to control the masses based on the way I live my life , or what I believe? Uh, no! I'm a reasonable person! 

Ticks me off... People living in fear other families abandoning them because they won't like the orientation they were Born with... Kids ending up homeless... Seriously, enough is enough. 

I've been in a relationship with a woman for the past 2.5 years..... Couldn't be happier. But, before that, I really hated myself because I was afraid of disappointing my family.... It's been a journey , that's for sure. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## joyee&abigail (Apr 3, 2014)

Just out of curiosity...When did you decide to be straight? Was it something you saw or a conscious or religious decision you made? How old were you when you suspected you were straight? When did they know for sure? These are NEVER questions that are asked of me so why should I turn around and ask the same of someone who is gay? People are who they are and love who they love.


----------



## BethC (Apr 6, 2014)

I firmly believe that if it is none of my business then I should keep my nose out of it. I don't care what couples do behind closed doors, heterosexual or homosexual. It's there own business. 

Also it was not too long ago that African Americans had to face segregation and had stand up and say "We are equal! We deserve to be treated equally!" This is revelent This is basically the 21st century's civil rights movement with gay marriage. Twenty years from now we are going to look back and wonder what the **** was society thinking! 

Also my Big from my sorority is a lesbian, and I still love her to death. Back in high school I actually brought one of my gay friends to Prom, and it was a Catholic high school too! Everyone loved him! 

So slowly but surely we as a society will recognize that homosexuals are still citizens of this country. They should have the same legal rights as everyone else, including marriage. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

